# E32 with No heat. Help!!!!



## sigma69pi (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, read all I could about the water valve on my 1990 E32. I decided that I would rather the heat on all the time then never. It is about 30F here in ********** IN today. 

I took the water valve apart and removed the brass plungers from the valve. This should have opened the entire system up to having hot water flowing. I am still not getting warm air in the cabin. 

I am at a loss and I feel that it may be vapor locked and air has the system locked out. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Did you check the auxillary pump while you were working on the valves?

http://www.nmia.com/~dgnrg/page_19.htm for the bleeding of the coolant system. Remember the parking on a slight incline-nose up.


----------



## sigma69pi (Feb 19, 2008)

TerryY said:


> Did you check the auxillary pump while you were working on the valves?
> 
> http://www.nmia.com/~dgnrg/page_19.htm for the bleeding of the coolant system. Remember the parking on a slight incline-nose up.


I didn't even think about the pump just being broken. I will check it.

Also, thanks for the feedback for burping the system. I have been looking and this is the first that I can find on how to do it.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## BmwCOOLKID (Oct 10, 2008)

if the water pump works and theres still no heat it could be that the heater core is shot thats the only other thing i could think of.


----------

